# old people are rad, a few toilet stoppage stories



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

i pulled out some old ladies depends from a toilet last week with the auger, her husband was standing there wondering what the hell was the cause of the blockage, i pulled them out and he was pissed, then tells me boxers or briefs? i'm like huh? he says boxers or briefs? i say "depends" and we both start cracking up his wife was in the other room hiding :laughing: 

another story was a little old lady with a toilet stoppage called me and says i think i flushed a sock down it, i show up she says she usually wears a sock in her pants " i was like we have something in commen" hahahahaha :laughing: j/k so i get the auger out and proceed, takes me a few times cuz she plunged it a few times, pull out a wool purple sock and say i think i found the problem, she says mine was white i'm like well it wasnt mine, so i go back in and can't find anything, she comes bk in the room and says nevermind i found the white one in my pants :no: :scooter:


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

Walked into a ld guys bathroom one time and there was a yard stick withone end wrapped in tape next to the W.C. I looked at him and he cracks up laughing, apparently i had never seen a dedicated turd fighting stick:thumbup:


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

I pulled an old mans dentures out of a toilet once


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

ap plumbing said:


> I pulled an old mans dentures out of a toilet once



Dentures, perfume bottles, hair clips, balls, racing car, bra, panties, and a new one last week, a thong-type panty-liner


----------



## TopDog (Jun 12, 2010)

Wig w/ long blonde hair.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I had a kitchen sink stoppage once. After removing p-trap, I see a long skinny hairless tail hanging down from waste arm. Laying on my back, I cut copper waste arm, in doing so cutting the rat's body in half. Then remove the other half. Before leaving, the owner asked me to go on roof and make sure the screen covers were still fastened to the vents. What an experience................


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

...



Tommy plumber said:


> I had a kitchen sink stoppage once. After removing p-trap, I see a long skinny hairless tail hanging down from waste arm. Laying on my back, I cut copper waste arm, in doing so cutting the rat's body in half. Then remove the other half. Before leaving, the owner asked me to go on roof and make sure the screen covers were still fastened to the vents. What an experience................


----------

